# Code ecp



## jazzb5s4 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hello I have a 2001 s4 and the car shuts off and then the car cranks but won't turn on the epc light comes on I've noticed that alot of people have had this problem maybe someone can help me out on what it could be


----------

